

[T]hat people want to engage with brands online...[is] an infantile fantasy - chewxy
http://www.adrants.com/2014/04/bob-hoffman-says-marketers-are-drowning.php

======
jesusmichael
Exactly... All the lies the online guys talk about online ad revenue and that
building brand "engagement" is the next thing. Its utterly insane. There are
micro swarms of interest that fades, as fast as it starts around viral issues.
These are all being driven by 15-25 year olds... who don't have much money,
don't pay much taxes and don't vote... not a place to spend money unless
you're building a game.

------
username223
> Best insight: "Every square inch of the fucking planet is covered in
> advertising and these schmucks are telling us it's dead."

Brilliant insight from an advertising tool. A more accurate statement: "Every
square inch of the fucking planet is covered in advertising by these schmucks,
and now they're trying to add a second coat."

